

Show HN: Summarize and save web articles in one place - lloydjennings
https://skim.it/
Hi guys,<p>Just letting you all know that i&#x27;ve just launched the beta version of Skim.it  The smart way to save, sort and share the best of the web.<p>We are trying to solve the problem over information overload on the web and not being able to fins the time to read and remember useful content you discover online. The reason why we started it is because our lives looked like this : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;skimitblog.tumblr.com&#x2F;image&#x2F;87300804866 (this is actually my skype account)<p>Anyway id love to get some feedback on the product as its still early stage and look forward to making something people love.<p>Lloyd
======
hashtag
It's sort of broken viewing on mobile and it doesn't really help explain how
it looks or work. How is this different or better than read it later type
competitors? I am a pretty heavy user for this type of thing.

~~~
lloydjennings
Hey sorry about that.. its fixed now, can you refresh and try again

------
logikblok
Hey will my canvases be available to be public? Eg so I can show a portfolio
of writing for example.

